# Shady Grove Fertility Center



## Mdcopswife

Has anyone here used them?? Likes, Dislikes??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## frdldy2001

*Shady Grove*



Mdcopswife said:


> Has anyone here used them?? Likes, Dislikes??? Thanks in advance.





I went to them almost a year ago, I was very disappointed with them.  I scheduled an appt for Waldorf and my husband and I both took off work and met with the doctor.  NO WHERE on their website did they say anything about NOT helping you if you smoked or you were overweight.  When I left there, I was in tears...then I was told that I wouldnt be charged for the office visit  and guess what they billed me for it anyway.  I cant believe that for a hopsital that is suppose to help you with ferlitity problems  didnt help me at all.  

I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND THEM


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Mdcopswife said:


> Has anyone here used them?? Likes, Dislikes??? Thanks in advance.



   We went to the one in Annapolis and we now have a 3.5 month old little boy!    I also know someone who went to the one in DC and has 3 kids, thanks to SGF.  Of course, I recommend them because it worked for us.  Not everyone is so fortunate, especially the first time they try.  Hubby & I consider ourselves very lucky.  We saw many very upset patients leaving on a regular basis.   

Likes - it worked!    Also, I absolutely loved the staff there.  Everyone from the doctors to the nurses to the techs were amazing.  This is very important because if you decide to go this route, you'll be spending A LOT of time there.  It's a lengthy, time consuming process.  At the very least, go in for a consultation.    

Dislikes - expect to spend a lot of time in the waiting room.  You'll be amazed how many people are there for consultations, monitoring, etc, every single day.  I never realized how many people struggled with fertility.  Also understand that you won't go in there one day and be pregnant a week later - it can take months by the time your body is ready.  And I hope you don't hate needles.      

Just an fyi - they are upfront about the cost and clearly advise you that the cost does not include the medications needed.  Check with your insurance company to make sure they cover "injectable meds" because they are costly.  90% of the meds used are injectables.  Ours did not and we found out the hard way.  Our insurance covered 50% of the treatment and very little of the meds.  But it was well worth it in the end.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

frdldy2001 said:


> I went to them almost a year ago, I was very disappointed with them.  I scheduled an appt for Waldorf and my husband and I both took off work and met with the doctor.  NO WHERE on their website did they say anything about NOT helping you if you smoked or you were overweight.  When I left there, I was in tears...then I was told that I wouldnt be charged for the office visit  and guess what they billed me for it anyway.  I cant believe that for a hopsital that is suppose to help you with ferlitity problems  didnt help me at all.
> 
> I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND THEM



    Wow, I didn't know that either.  What a crappy experience you had, I'd have left in tears too.  I hope things are going better for you now.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

CalvertNewbie said:


> Wow, I didn't know that either.  What a crappy experience you had, I'd have left in tears too.  I hope things are going better for you now.



Ummm sounds crappy, but if you smoke, shouldn't you consider quiting before conceiving?  

What does overweight have to do with it?

I have no clue...no bio kids on my end.

Congrats on your great results!!!!


----------



## Im_Me

I went to Dr. Mottla in Annapolis.  He was working with a different practice then, but is with Shady Grove now.  I had a great experience working with him. 

I have 12 year old twins.


----------



## Pushrod

My wife and I have been going to Shady Grove Fertitlity in both Annapolis and Rockville for the past couple of months. They inserted two blastocysts this past Friday so we should know if either of them took in about another week and a half.

As far as the facilities and staff, we were very pleased. They treated us very well and had a great demeanor. The appointments were always on time and we were usually in and out rather quickly. 

The process itself was tough, especially on my wife, having to self-inject meds daily, plus the week before egg harvest, having to go up every other day for ultrasounds and bloodwork. 

So I'll let you know in about 1.5 weeks if it was worth the effort.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

jaybeeztoo said:


> Ummm sounds crappy, but if you smoke, shouldn't you consider quiting before conceiving?
> 
> What does overweight have to do with it?
> 
> I have no clue...no bio kids on my end.
> 
> Congrats on your great results!!!!



I agree with you.  I've never smoked and if I had, I certainly would have quit before trying to conceive.  I was just showing compassion for frdldy2001, who had a bad experience there.  Thanks for the congrats!   



Pushrod said:


> My wife and I have been going to Shady Grove Fertitlity in both Annapolis and Rockville for the past couple of months. They inserted two blastocysts this past Friday so we should know if either of them took in about another week and a half.
> 
> As far as the facilities and staff, we were very pleased. They treated us very well and had a great demeanor. The appointments were always on time and we were usually in and out rather quickly.
> 
> The process itself was tough, especially on my wife, having to self-inject meds daily, plus the week before egg harvest, having to go up every other day for ultrasounds and bloodwork.
> 
> So I'll let you know in about 1.5 weeks if it was worth the effort.



Wow, I wish you the best of luck.  I really hope it all works out for you and your wife!    

Yes, it's a lot to go through.  Going there so often toward the end got exhausting after a while, especially the 45 minute drive each way.  At the very end, I was there every single day!


----------



## lovinmaryland

jaybeeztoo said:


> Ummm sounds crappy, but if you smoke, shouldn't you consider quiting before conceiving?
> 
> What does overweight have to do with it?
> 
> I have no clue...no bio kids on my end.
> 
> Congrats on your great results!!!!



Sometimes if you are overwieght you can have a problem ovulating.  I think it is called pcos.


----------



## JLS

frdldy2001 said:


> I went to them almost a year ago, I was very disappointed with them.  I scheduled an appt for Waldorf and my husband and I both took off work and met with the doctor.  NO WHERE on their website did they say anything about NOT helping you if you smoked or you were overweight.  When I left there, I was in tears...then I was told that I wouldnt be charged for the office visit  and guess what they billed me for it anyway.  I cant believe that for a hopsital that is suppose to help you with ferlitity problems  didnt help me at all.
> 
> I WOULD NOT RECOMMEND THEM



Sorry u had such a bad experience.  I went for my consultation in Waldorf and was told I needed to lose like 20 lbs (I have PCOS) and they needed to talk to my cardiologist before they would touch me just to make sure my heart could handle it but they were very nice and talked to me for over an hour about different things..  its kinda aggravating tho seeing women who are larger than me, have no difficulties getting pregnant and here I am taking meds and working out trying to lose some weight so I can get pregnant..  but I need to be healthy anyway..  if u ever wanna or need to talk..


----------



## HeavyChevy75

We went for a consultation once to the one in Annapolis. They were very nice. I didn't have a hard time getting pregnant that was the easy part it was keeping the pregnancy past 12 weeks.

I have/had other health issues that made us decide that the treatments and trail/error was not for us. 

They treated me very well and had we decided to go that route I would have gone through them.


----------



## KWAK

CalvertNewbie said:


> We went to the one in Annapolis and we now have a 3.5 month old little boy!    I also know someone who went to the one in DC and has 3 kids, thanks to SGF.  Of course, I recommend them because it worked for us.  Not everyone is so fortunate, especially the first time they try.  Hubby & I consider ourselves very lucky.  We saw many very upset patients leaving on a regular basis.



I do believe it is I that you're referring to that has 3 kids thanks to SG!  Loved them there!!!  I recommend them because I tried 2 other places that weren't nearly as up to date as they are - and, well, because it worked!!

Dr. Widra was fantastic - loved my nurse, too!

And I wasn't lucky enough to have had it work on the first try!  I lost 3 babies and had one ectopic along the way - but that wasn't SG's fault.

As for being overweight - that's BS.  I am a touch overweight and no one EVER slighted me for it!  In fact, I have PCOS. . . Doc told me that it wasn't proven if being overweight causes PCOS or if the PCOS causes a person to be overweight.  I can't comment on the smoking because I did quit before spending that kind of money to conceive!

I actually know someone else that had twins through SG and another pregnant now with twins from SG.  Highly, highly recommend them.


----------



## KWAK

Pushrod said:


> My wife and I have been going to Shady Grove Fertitlity in both Annapolis and Rockville for the past couple of months. They inserted two blastocysts this past Friday so we should know if either of them took in about another week and a half.
> 
> As far as the facilities and staff, we were very pleased. They treated us very well and had a great demeanor. The appointments were always on time and we were usually in and out rather quickly.
> 
> The process itself was tough, especially on my wife, having to self-inject meds daily, plus the week before egg harvest, having to go up every other day for ultrasounds and bloodwork.
> 
> So I'll let you know in about 1.5 weeks if it was worth the effort.



GOOD LUCK!!!!  My 2 6-day blasts are my av!!!


----------



## Mdcopswife

Thanks everyone for the info. I went to my initial consult and things went well. Hubby and I went today for his SA and my day 3 ultrasound and blood work. I have a total of 19 antral follies. YIPPEE!!!!! I should get my blood work results back this afternoon. HSG next week followed by my consult with another DR regarding my hypertension and we should be good to go. I see the doctor again July 22 and should be ready to start our first and hopefully only IVF cycle on July 27.  Things have gone quickly it is just unreal. They were upfront about the fees and we are ready for it.  The doctors feel confident this will work for us. I have had two children from a previous marriage and the only reason we have “issues” is because I had my tubes tied and then reversed and it didn’t work. Hubby’s swimmers are a bit slow, so hopefully with a little push we can get pregnant.


----------



## Pushrod

HalfAngel said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!!  My 2 6-day blasts are my av!!!



Thanks,
My wife went today to have the blood work done to find out if they took or not. So now we are just waiting for the results!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Pushrod said:


> Thanks,
> My wife went today to have the blood work done to find out if they took or not. So now we are just waiting for the results!



I wish you the best of luck. I hope you get great news. Let us know :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mdcopswife

Pushrod said:


> Thanks,
> My wife went today to have the blood work done to find out if they took or not. So now we are just waiting for the results!





Wow! Please let us know. I'll say a little prayer for you guys.


----------



## JLS

Mdcopswife said:


> Wow! Please let us know. I'll say a little prayer for you guys.



The dr I consulted with suggested the IUI for me..  I just really pray that I just get PREGNANT!!   on my own would be wonderful but really don't see that happening after all this time.. so..   guess I need to make my next appt..  how hard is it to get to Annapolis office?  Isn't there one in Dunkirk?  Is that a full office like Annapolis?


----------



## Pushrod

We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.

Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around. 
This was a VERRY BIG let down.


----------



## Mdcopswife

Pushrod said:


> We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.
> 
> Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around.
> This was a VERRY BIG let down.



I am so sorry. It’s so hard to get your hopes up and then get the news of no pregnancy. My husband has been talking non stop about baby names, moving rooms, ect ect.  I have to keep reminding him that we are not pregnant yet and the IVF may not work. I feel good about you guys. I say give it a rest for a short time and have another go at it. There is also a great web site that I joined with forums PM me for the website addy. It has been a great help to me and my husband.


----------



## BadGirl

Pushrod said:


> We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.
> 
> Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around.
> This was a VERRY BIG let down.


  So sorry that things did not work out for you this go 'round.  Hopefully if you decide to pursue this avenue again, you'll have far better results.


----------



## sunflower

Pushrod said:


> We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.
> 
> Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around.
> This was a VERRY BIG let down.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pushrod said:


> We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.
> 
> Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around.
> This was a VERRY BIG let down.


Sorry, Pushrod!  

A friend of mine went through YEARS of fertility treatments/specialists and nothing ever took.  Once her and her husband stopped all that, she became pregnant the old fashioned way (about a year later).  There is hope, just hang in there!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

HalfAngel said:


> I do believe it is I that you're referring to that has 3 kids thanks to SG!  Loved them there!!!  I recommend them because I tried 2 other places that weren't nearly as up to date as they are - and, well, because it worked!!
> 
> Dr. Widra was fantastic - loved my nurse, too!
> 
> And I wasn't lucky enough to have had it work on the first try!  I lost 3 babies and had one ectopic along the way - but that wasn't SG's fault.
> 
> As for being overweight - that's BS.  I am a touch overweight and no one EVER slighted me for it!  In fact, I have PCOS. . . Doc told me that it wasn't proven if being overweight causes PCOS or if the PCOS causes a person to be overweight.  I can't comment on the smoking because I did quit before spending that kind of money to conceive!
> 
> I actually know someone else that had twins through SG and another pregnant now with twins from SG.  Highly, highly recommend them.



Yes, I sure was talking about you.  You were quite the moral support I needed when I was going through this long process!    



Mdcopswife said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. I went to my initial consult and things went well. Hubby and I went today for his SA and my day 3 ultrasound and blood work. I have a total of 19 antral follies. YIPPEE!!!!! I should get my blood work results back this afternoon. HSG next week followed by my consult with another DR regarding my hypertension and we should be good to go. I see the doctor again July 22 and should be ready to start our first and hopefully only IVF cycle on July 27.  Things have gone quickly it is just unreal. They were upfront about the fees and we are ready for it.  The doctors feel confident this will work for us. I have had two children from a previous marriage and the only reason we have “issues” is because I had my tubes tied and then reversed and it didn’t work. Hubby’s swimmers are a bit slow, so hopefully with a little push we can get pregnant.



I'm hoping for the best for you & hubby.  I really hope to read some good news from you soon!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Pushrod said:


> We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.
> 
> Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around.
> This was a VERRY BIG let down.



Pushrod, I'm so sorry it didn't work out the first time for you.  I know how upset you & your wife must feel.  Hubby was so excited to hear the results when we went through this process.  I, on the other hand, was afraid to get my hopes up after going through a miscarriage before.  Although I tried to remain optomistic, I was afraid to.  I was scared to be letdown.  It's such an emotional rollercoaster.  

We were so fortunate that it worked the first time for us.  For many, it takes multiple attempts.  A friend of mine had to go through it 3x before it worked.  They had been trying to conceive for 6 or 7 yrs before the IVF worked.  Two years after their miracle baby was born, they got pregnant with no help and had another son.  I know how upsetting this is for you, but you're not alone.  Unfortunately, so many couple face this.  It is devastating.  Hang in there.


----------



## KWAK

Pushrod said:


> We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.
> 
> Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around.
> This was a VERRY BIG let down.



I'm so sorry to hear the first cycle wasn't a success - I do know how devastated you both must be!  I would definitely say it's worth a second shot, though!  Take a break if need be - this process is just as mentally exhausting as physical.  But then end result, once you get there, is so worth it!


----------



## Im_Me

Pushrod said:


> We got the results of her blood test back yesterday and she was negative for pregnancy  ! This was devastating to her as we had our hopes up very high. In fact I never even considered that she wouldn't get pregnant from this as everything seemed to go better than expected.
> 
> Now we have to decide if it is worth the effort to go through this for a second time, whether it increases or decreases the chances on a second go around.
> This was a VERRY BIG let down.



Stay with it!  

My first procedure everything went beautifully.  Lots of eggs, lots of embryos (I've lost the names for it all) Implantation went well.  I felt great.  Even the weather and the hotel room where lovely.  I was sure it worked, and was extremely depressed when it didn't.....

Second procedure made me physically sick.. I was miserable for hours after...Torrential downpour on the drive up.  The hotel was gross...I was crabby for days and verbally attacked poor Dr. Mottla on my follow-up.  But that one took!


----------



## Mdcopswife

UPDATE*****
I have finished all my pretesting. FSH is 8.83 all other hormone tests were normal. I had my day 3 ultrasound and had 19 antral follicles. YIPPEE!!!! HSG went great. Tubes blocked which we knew about. No hydrosalpnix. Lining was great!  
Hubbys swimmers will need help that’s pretty much it. We go for our follow up with Dr. K next Wednesday. We should be a go to start meds on day 21 which will be July 27!!!! 
]


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Mdcopswife said:


> UPDATE*****
> I have finished all my pretesting. FSH is 8.83 all other hormone tests were normal. I had my day 3 ultrasound and had 19 antral follicles. YIPPEE!!!! HSG went great. Tubes blocked which we knew about. No hydrosalpnix. Lining was great!
> Hubbys swimmers will need help that’s pretty much it. We go for our follow up with Dr. K next Wednesday. We should be a go to start meds on day 21 which will be July 27!!!!
> ]



I'll be thinking of you, hoping everything works out for you & hubby!


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> UPDATE*****
> I have finished all my pretesting. FSH is 8.83 all other hormone tests were normal. I had my day 3 ultrasound and had 19 antral follicles. YIPPEE!!!! HSG went great. Tubes blocked which we knew about. No hydrosalpnix. Lining was great!
> Hubbys swimmers will need help that’s pretty much it. We go for our follow up with Dr. K next Wednesday. We should be a go to start meds on day 21 which will be July 27!!!!
> ]



Great news! I pray for great results for you and your husband.

We are getting ready to start the process again. The medication has been ordered and will arrive this week. Second times a charm they say.


----------



## Mdcopswife

Pushrod said:


> Great news! I pray for great results for you and your husband.
> 
> We are getting ready to start the process again. The medication has been ordered and will arrive this week. Second times a charm they say.




Well folks we are all geared up to start. Meds were ordered today and will be delivered tomorrow. Shady Grove gave us Follistim and Menopur for free. Someone donated it to the clinic and they gave it to me. YIPPEE! Some of my meds are covered by insurance some are not. Our total cost for meds this cycle is $147.59 and I start on Sunday. Pushrod did your wife join the website I told her about? If she did tell her to send me a private message so we can chat. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Im_Me

Mdcopswife said:


> Well folks we are all geared up to start. Meds were ordered today and will be delivered tomorrow. Shady Grove gave us Follistim and Menopur for free. Someone donated it to the clinic and they gave it to me. YIPPEE! Some of my meds are covered by insurance some are not. Our total cost for meds this cycle is $147.59 and I start on Sunday. Pushrod did your wife join the website I told her about? If she did tell her to send me a private message so we can chat. Thanks and good luck.



The best of luck to all of you who are in this process.  It is a real roller coaster.  Especially when the meds kick in!


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Pushrod did your wife join the website I told her about? If she did tell her to send me a private message so we can chat. Thanks and good luck.



She said she had seen it before when you had given her the link. I'm not sure if she actually joined the forum or not. I will have to ask her. She has been working alot of 15 - 17 hour shifts at the hospital so hasn't had alot of time for miscellaneous home stuff.


----------



## yankee44

This is my little IVF dude. This picture was taken over a year ago he is now 4. We did not take on the first round and had to go to round two when everything finaly worked.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!!!


----------



## Mdcopswife

I started my stims last night. Things are moving so fast. WHOOPIE!!!


----------



## Pushrod

The second round of IVF is over as of two weeks ago, and my wife had her blood test done yesterday and low and behold, it worked! She is pregnant  ( I just hope not too pregnant if you know what I mean)!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pushrod said:


> The second round of IVF is over as of two weeks ago, and my wife had her blood test done yesterday and low and behold, it worked! She is pregnant  ( I just hope not too pregnant if you know what I mean)!



Congratulation's!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Pushrod said:


> The second round of IVF is over as of two weeks ago, and my wife had her blood test done yesterday and low and behold, it worked! She is pregnant  ( I just hope not too pregnant if you know what I mean)!



Congratulations! Hope all continues to go well for you both.


----------



## Mdcopswife

Pushrod said:


> The second round of IVF is over as of two weeks ago, and my wife had her blood test done yesterday and low and behold, it worked! She is pregnant  ( I just hope not too pregnant if you know what I mean)!




Yea!!! I'm sooooo happy for you guys. I had my transfer 8/23 and my beta was negative. I'm hoping for a frozen transfer in November. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Cowgirl

Pushrod said:


> The second round of IVF is over as of two weeks ago, and my wife had her blood test done yesterday and low and behold, it worked! She is pregnant  ( I just hope not too pregnant if you know what I mean)!



Wonderful news!!    I just got a little teary and I don't even know you!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Pushrod said:


> The second round of IVF is over as of two weeks ago, and my wife had her blood test done yesterday and low and behold, it worked! She is pregnant  ( I just hope not too pregnant if you know what I mean)!



Congrats, I'll be thinking of you guys and hoping you don't have octuplets!  



Mdcopswife said:


> Yea!!! I'm sooooo happy for you guys. I had my transfer 8/23 and my beta was negative. I'm hoping for a frozen transfer in November. Good luck to you both.



Don't lose hope, many people have to go through this more than once to get the results they pray for.  Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## Im_Me

Pushrod said:


> The second round of IVF is over as of two weeks ago, and my wife had her blood test done yesterday and low and behold, it worked! She is pregnant  ( I just hope not too pregnant if you know what I mean)!



YEA!  They knew I had twins right away, so if they didn't say anything you're probably OK.  (BTW...Having twins has been a total blessing since right after they started sleeping through the night!)

Cheers! (But no beer for the momma-to-be)


----------



## Im_Me

Mdcopswife said:


> Yea!!! I'm sooooo happy for you guys. I had my transfer 8/23 and my beta was negative. I'm hoping for a frozen transfer in November. Good luck to you both.



I'm sorry it didn't pan out this time.  Hang in there!


----------



## Mdcopswife

Well I started meds for my first FET after my neg IVF. Transfer day is 3/1/10. Pushrod…….how’s the wifey?


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I started meds for my first FET after my neg IVF. Transfer day is 3/1/10. Pushrod…….how’s the wifey?



She's doing great. She's in her 25th week now. The baby is very active, kicking and moving alot. Oh, he is a boy. 
She has had a very easy pregnancy so far. The due date is May 12th.

Good luck with your frozen embryo transfer, I hope you have a positive results. Have you decided yet how many you will be transfering?


----------



## 3labs

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I started meds for my first FET after my neg IVF. Transfer day is 3/1/10. Pushrod…….how’s the wifey?



Good luck!  Hopefully, I will be going to Shady Grove next week to start testing after trying for a 1 1/2 years to get pregnant.  We may have to do IVF too.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I started meds for my first FET after my neg IVF. Transfer day is 3/1/10. Pushrod…….how’s the wifey?



That's great, best of luck to you!  



Pushrod said:


> She's doing great. She's in her 25th week now. The baby is very active, kicking and moving alot. Oh, he is a boy.
> She has had a very easy pregnancy so far. The due date is May 12th.
> 
> Good luck with your frozen embryo transfer, I hope you have a positive results. Have you decided yet how many you will be transfering?



Wow, 25th week already?  May will be here before you know it.  I can't believe my little boy will be a year old on March 10th!  Thanks to SGF!


----------



## kom526

Pushrod said:


> She's doing great. She's in her 25th week now. The baby is very active, kicking and moving alot. Oh, he is a boy.
> *She has had a very easy pregnancy so far*. The due date is May 12th.
> 
> Good luck with your frozen embryo transfer, I hope you have a positive results. Have you decided yet how many you will be transfering?



Oh, you are doomed now... Get ready to start giving back rubs, foot rubs, rubbing her head, fluffing the pillows, innumerable trips to Babies r Us and Target...

Congrats! Being a dad is so cool.


----------



## Mdcopswife

We have 4 frozen so we decided on 2. However if one does not survive the thaw we will do 3! We are so excited to get going again. We actually switched insurance companies. Our new coverage covers 100% after copays and all meds!!! Our lifetime max is $100,000.00. So this has reduced the stress on us to have this cycle work. I had OHSS last cycle and my RE thinks that is what caused my negative results. 
Pushrod- I am so glad your wife is doing well. May will be here before you know it. 

To all you others who are going through shady grove. I recommend you use the fertile thoughts forum. They have a whole group on there from shady grove. Search for me (marylandwife).


----------



## Mdcopswife

Transfer date is Monday.......could use some prayers please.


----------



## stylin

Mdcopswife said:


> Transfer date is Monday.......could use some prayers please.




Prayers to you! I did IVF 3 times...did not work...stopped trying and WHAM, I have a 9 year old as of Feb 8th. IVF has come a long way since I did it back in 1994...shees...seems like yesterday. I just came across these posts today and it brought tears to my eyes, knowing what everyone of you guys are going through. I have been there. I will pray for you ALL!  Please keep us updated on your Transfer Monday!!!!! and RELAX for those 2 weeks....easier said than done..I know that.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Mdcopswife said:


> Transfer date is Monday.......could use some prayers please.



Wow, just a few more days!  I'll be thinking of you, hoping for the best.  I really hope everything works out for you this go around.  Keep us posted and take it easy after the transfer.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mdcopswife said:


> Transfer date is Monday.......could use some prayers please.



 To a successful transfer! I hope all goes well, you are fruitful and multiply.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Good luck!!


----------



## godsbutterfly

Prayers sent!


----------



## Pushrod

Good luck Mdcopswife! I bet this will be the one for you! Keep us informed!


----------



## Pushrod

kom526 said:


> Oh, you are doomed now... Get ready to start giving back rubs, foot rubs, rubbing her head, fluffing the pillows, innumerable trips to *Babies r Us and Target*...
> 
> Congrats! Being a dad is so cool.



Heh heh! It has already started. Never even heard of babiesRUs before this. Saturday we spent 2 hours (yes two!) shopping for the baby registry at BabiesRUs, and I HATE shopping! But, I smiled and bared it. We did Target last week. Al least she treated me to lunch for going with her and she didn't complain when I wanted to stop by the gun shop.


----------



## 3labs

Good luck, today is the big day!  I will keep my fingers crossed for you.  We find out what avenue we are going to take on Mar 10nth.  More than likely, it will be IVF though.


----------



## Mdcopswife

Well I had my transfer. Everything went really well. On Saturday (6dp5d fet transfer) I took a pregnancy test and well.......


I'm PREGNANT!!!!!   I even took a digital test to make sure I wasnt just seeing something. Holy cow!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I had my transfer. Everything went really well. On Saturday (6dp5d fet transfer) I took a pregnancy test and well.......
> 
> 
> I'm PREGNANT!!!!!   I even took a digital test to make sure I wasnt just seeing something. Holy cow!!!



Terrific news!  Congratulations. 

Hope all continues to go well for you and the


----------



## KVF323

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I had my transfer. Everything went really well. On Saturday (6dp5d fet transfer) I took a pregnancy test and well.......
> 
> 
> I'm PREGNANT!!!!!   I even took a digital test to make sure I wasnt just seeing something. Holy cow!!!


----------



## BadGirl

Awesome news, MCW!


----------



## Cowgirl

Awesome!!!


----------



## JULZ

This was a GREAT read!


----------



## godsbutterfly

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I had my transfer. Everything went really well. On Saturday (6dp5d fet transfer) I took a pregnancy test and well.......
> 
> 
> I'm PREGNANT!!!!!   I even took a digital test to make sure I wasnt just seeing something. Holy cow!!!



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Congrats!!!


----------



## dems4me

Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I had my transfer. Everything went really well. On Saturday (6dp5d fet transfer) I took a pregnancy test and well.......
> 
> 
> I'm PREGNANT!!!!!   I even took a digital test to make sure I wasnt just seeing something. Holy cow!!!



Fantastic! Congratulations!  

Now the fun begins, litterally! All the planning and shopping and registries (at least my wife thinks that is all fun).

So will your due date be sometime in November?


----------



## 3labs

Congrats!!!!  That is great news!  I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## ICit

(ooohhh I just got tears in my eyes!!!)  wonderful news!!


----------



## MDTerps

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I had my transfer. Everything went really well. On Saturday (6dp5d fet transfer) I took a pregnancy test and well.......
> 
> 
> I'm PREGNANT!!!!!   I even took a digital test to make sure I wasnt just seeing something. Holy cow!!!



Congrats!!!!


----------



## Im_Me

Congratulations!   (perfect use for the new smilie!)


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I had my transfer. Everything went really well. On Saturday (6dp5d fet transfer) I took a pregnancy test and well.......
> 
> 
> I'm PREGNANT!!!!!   I even took a digital test to make sure I wasnt just seeing something. Holy cow!!!



How is everything progressing? Have they been able to determine the sex yet and are you going to let them tell you or let it be a surprise?


----------



## Mdcopswife

Pushrod said:


> How is everything progressing? Have they been able to determine the sex yet and are you going to let them tell you or let it be a surprise?




Thanks for asking. Actually on 4/14/10 we suffered a miscarriage. I was 9 weeks. This pregnancy was never quite right. We will try again in June.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Mdcopswife said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually on 4/14/10 we suffered a miscarriage. I was 9 weeks. This pregnancy was never quite right. We will try again in June.



So sorry for your loss.  I know how you must feel......unfortunately I've been there myself.  I'm really hoping June is it for you!  Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## MDTerps

Mdcopswife said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually on 4/14/10 we suffered a miscarriage. I was 9 weeks. This pregnancy was never quite right. We will try again in June.



So sorry you had to go through the miscarriage. You are the 3rd person this month that I've heard has gone through this. 

Hopefully next time will be the blessing you've been waiting for. :hugs:


----------



## 3labs

Mdcopswife said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually on 4/14/10 we suffered a miscarriage. I was 9 weeks. This pregnancy was never quite right. We will try again in June.



So sorry hear that.  I wish you the best of luck in June.


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Thanks for asking. Actually on 4/14/10 we suffered a miscarriage. I was 9 weeks. This pregnancy was never quite right. We will try again in June.



Oh God, I'm sorry Mdcw, I truelly pray that the next time is the special one. They say that third times a charm.

Keep us informed.


----------



## Mdcopswife

Thanks everyone. I sure hope third times a charm. I told my husband this time it will be twins for sure LOL. Pushrod your wife should be getting close to delivery right?


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Thanks everyone. I sure hope third times a charm. I told my husband this time it *will be twins for sure *LOL. Pushrod your wife should be getting close to delivery right?



Were 16 days out of the delivery date. The baby has dropped and she has already started dialating. So anytime she could pop. I think we are about as ready as we can be.

Twins? Or maybe triplets?


----------



## Mdcopswife

Hi everyone. I had another FET transfer at Shady Grove 7/21 and today my home pregnancy test was a very very very faint positive. My Blood test is August 3. Keeping my fingers crossed that it all works out!

Pushrod- By now you should be enjoying your new addition. So CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Im_Me

We're pulling for you! Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone. I had another FET transfer at Shady Grove 7/21 and today my home pregnancy test was a very very very faint positive. My Blood test is August 3. Keeping my fingers crossed that it all works out!
> 
> Pushrod- By now you should be enjoying your new addition. So CONGRATS!!!!



Lets hope this is the one. 

Yes, my boy is the light of my life. He is 10 weeks old and a joy to have. 
Your next to experience this.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone. I had another FET transfer at Shady Grove 7/21 and today my home pregnancy test was a very very very faint positive. My Blood test is August 3. Keeping my fingers crossed that it all works out!
> 
> Pushrod- By now you should be enjoying your new addition. So CONGRATS!!!!



So I see you cheated and took the HPT that they tell you not to.  So did I, the suspense was killing me and I had to do it.  I also saw the VERY faint positive and sure enough, I was pregnant thanks to SGF.  

I can't tell you how much I hope this is it for you.  My little angel is now 16 months old and I still feel like it was just yesterday I was going through all the needles, tests, etc.  So worth it in the end.     



Pushrod said:


> Lets hope this is the one.
> 
> Yes, my boy is the light of my life. He is 10 weeks old and a joy to have.
> Your next to experience this.



10 weeks old?  It goes so darn fast.  I was just telling people on Sunday that I miss the days when my little man would lay on me for hours, fast asleep.  Now he's full of energy, all over the place, still my little baby though.  Best thing to ever happen in my life, along with meeting my hubby of course.


----------



## Pushrod

CalvertNewbie said:


> So I see you cheated and took the HPT that they tell you not to.  So did I, the suspense was killing me and I had to do it.  I also saw the VERY faint positive and sure enough, I was pregnant thanks to SGF.
> 
> I can't tell you how much I hope this is it for you.  My little angel is now 16 months old and I still feel like it was just yesterday I was going through all the needles, tests, etc.  So worth it in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks old?  It goes so darn fast.  I was just telling people on Sunday that I miss the days when my little man would lay on me for hours, fast asleep.  Now he's full of energy, all over the place, still my little baby though.  Best thing to ever happen in my life, along with meeting my hubby of course.



Congratulations. 16 months huh? Must be like having a mini-tornado running through the house. We call ours our little miracle boy, thanks Shady Grove!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Pushrod said:


> Congratulations. 16 months huh? Must be like having a mini-tornado running through the house. We call ours our little miracle boy, thanks Shady Grove!



We call our son our little miracle too.  Every day my house seriously looks like a tornado hit.  I joke that it looks like I'm running a daycare out of my home.  
He has so many teeth and he almost bit my finger off yesterday as I tried to get something out of his mouth.   

He's changed so much in such a short time.  I miss the little bouncy seat days but it's amazing how quick they learn to do everything.  He even wants to help me dust and clean the floor.  I know that phase wont last too long!


----------



## Mdcopswife

Thanks everyone. I love Shady Grove and even though I had to change doctors for this cycle I am glad I did and am much happier. 
I cheated and took 5, Yes 5 more digital tests just to make sure and they all said PREGNANT!!!.


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Thanks everyone. I love Shady Grove and even though I had to change doctors for this cycle I am glad I did and am much happier.
> I cheated and took 5, Yes 5 more digital tests just to make sure and they all said PREGNANT!!!.



WooHoo! Let us know when its official!


----------



## Mdcopswife

Pushrod said:


> WooHoo! Let us know when its official!



I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## ICit

Mdcopswife said:


> I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Mdcopswife said:


> I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG



    Twins???!!!  Congrats, that's amazing!  I'm so happy for you guys.  Another thumbs up for SGF!


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG



I was waiting for your post, I was reluctant to ask this far after your home test. 
So Congratulations! 
Twins? That is awesome! I sometimes wish we would have had two at once. My wife will be thrilled to hear about your pregnancy!
Keep us updated and congratulations again!
-P


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Pushrod said:


> I was waiting for your post, I was reluctant to ask this far after your home test.
> So Congratulations!
> Twins? That is awesome! I sometimes wish we would have had two at once. My wife will be thrilled to hear about your pregnancy!
> Keep us updated and congratulations again!
> -P



Funny you say that.  Hubby also said, "maybe we'll get lucky and have twins".  Must be a guy thing.  Honestly though, I do sometimes wish we had twins.  I think our little man may wind up being an only child.  He's 17 months now and I still just don't feel ready to be pregnant all over again.  Time is not on my side, the clock is about ticked out.


----------



## Pushrod

CalvertNewbie said:


> Funny you say that.  Hubby also said, "maybe we'll get lucky and have twins".  Must be a guy thing.  Honestly though, I do sometimes wish we had twins.  I think our little man may wind up being an only child.  He's 17 months now and I still just don't feel ready to be pregnant all over again.  Time is not on my side, the clock is about ticked out.



Yes, our little munchkin is going to be our one and only. He just turned 3 months old yesterday. Everyday I grow more in love with him.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Mdcopswife said:


> I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG



Congrats!  Very exciting for you I'm sure.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mdcopswife said:


> I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG



Cogratulations!  Keep us posted


----------



## QueenB

Congratulations!!!!!  I have twin girls and I love having twins!!  They have a "built in" playmate, and have a best friend for life.  Although it is potty training/teething/cars/college at the same time, I wouldn't trade it for the world.  Congrats again and enjoy your two bundles of joy (when they arrive of course)


----------



## Im_Me

Yea for you!  Having twins it the best!  You'll love it for ever, but especially after they start sleeping through the night.


----------



## Bride2Be

I just wanted to thank all of you who have posted your stories on here, the good and the bad.  We will also be going to SG starting in November and we are excited and nervous to start the process.  Being in a situation where I sometimes feel alone in this matter, it's great to know that I'm not the only one and it's comforting to hear all your stories.  Thanks!


----------



## Pushrod

Bride2Be said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you who have posted your stories on here, the good and the bad.  We will also be going to SG starting in November and we are excited and nervous to start the process.  Being in a situation where I sometimes feel alone in this matter, it's great to know that I'm not the only one and it's comforting to hear all your stories.  Thanks!



You will find that they treat you very well at SGFC, like family. You will have to keep us informed of your process. Good Luck!


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Bride2Be said:


> I just wanted to thank all of you who have posted your stories on here, the good and the bad.  We will also be going to SG starting in November and we are excited and nervous to start the process.  Being in a situation where I sometimes feel alone in this matter, it's great to know that I'm not the only one and it's comforting to hear all your stories.  Thanks!



   Trust me, you'll know you're not alone every time you go there.  I couldn't believe how packed the waiting room always was.  Kind of comforted me to know that many others were going through the same thing we were.  It can be a bumpy, emotional ride (seeing women walk out of there ecstatic as well as seeing women walk out of there in tears) but I wouldn't do anything differently.     

I love them there, hearts of gold.  You can tell they really care about their patients.  Best of luck, keep us posted.


----------



## 3labs

Mdcopswife said:


> I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG



 That is great news!!!!  Congrats!  My hubby goes in for his last test on Monday, so we will find out what our next step is.  I always love hearing success stories.


----------



## godsbutterfly

Mdcopswife said:


> I almost forgot to update you guys. It's offical. I am 6 weeks 5 days pregnant with TWINS!!!!!  OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG



How exciting! Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## Mdcopswife

Hi everyone.
Just an update. I am still very much pregnant. Morning sickness has kicked in and is kicking my a$$.  I wouldnt have it any other way lol. Both babies are going great and I am 7 weeks 3 days. i already made my OB appt and will graduate from SG next week.


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just an update. I am still very much pregnant. Morning sickness has kicked in and is kicking my a$$.  I wouldnt have it any other way lol. Both babies are going great and I am 7 weeks 3 days. i already made my OB appt and will graduate from SG next week.



Keep us updated as you progress! We are all wishing you the best!


----------



## Mdcopswife

Hi everyone. Well I am 18 weeks today with TWIN GIRLS!!!!   Still doing well and counting down the day to delivery. C section planned for 3/17/11

How is everyone else doing? I think we had some ladies who were planning on starting at Shady Grove this month?


----------



## lovinmaryland

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone. Well I am 18 weeks today with TWIN GIRLS!!!!   Still doing well and counting down the day to delivery. C section planned for 3/17/11
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I think we had some ladies who were planning on starting at Shady Grove this month?



OMG congrats how exciting!!!!


----------



## ICit

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone. Well I am 18 weeks today with TWIN GIRLS!!!!   Still doing well and counting down the day to delivery. C section planned for 3/17/11
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I think we had some ladies who were planning on starting at Shady Grove this month?




congrats


----------



## Hazel

Mdcopswife said:


> Well I am 18 weeks today with TWIN GIRLS!!!!   Still doing well and counting down the day to delivery. C section planned for 3/17/11



Congrats!!


----------



## libertytyranny

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone. Well I am 18 weeks today with TWIN GIRLS!!!!   Still doing well and counting down the day to delivery. C section planned for 3/17/11
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I think we had some ladies who were planning on starting at Shady Grove this month?



Hope the morning sickness subsided  I'm having a baby girl too! I keep making them count, so I am pretty sure it's only one 

Congrats and take it easy!


----------



## dog_lover

Hi everyone, I just read through all the postings about Shady Grove and I too am going to be going there for a consultation visit on 11/15/10.  I would really prefer to be able to conceive the natural way. I just need help from SG to get my levels down so I can conceive.  Wish us luck!  Weve been trying for a year to conceive and no luck, I will keep you guy updated!


----------



## Abc123

YAY!!! Many congratulation to you, your hubby, and your precious little buns in the oven! high5:




Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone. Well I am 18 weeks today with TWIN GIRLS!!!!   Still doing well and counting down the day to delivery. C section planned for 3/17/11
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I think we had some ladies who were planning on starting at Shady Grove this month?


----------



## Mdcopswife

dog_lover said:


> Hi everyone, I just read through all the postings about Shady Grove and I too am going to be going there for a consultation visit on 11/15/10.  I would really prefer to be able to conceive the natural way. I just need help from SG to get my levels down so I can conceive.  Wish us luck!  Weve been trying for a year to conceive and no luck, I will keep you guy updated!



Good luck to you. I highly recommend Dr. McKeeby. I was seeing Dr Kiperstozk and had to switch. LONG STORY!!!  

To everyone else, thanks for the kind words. The morning sickness was gone and I felt great for the past 5 weeks. Today I feel like death. It is finally catching up to me.


----------



## pelers

Congrats =)  Pregnant here as well with a boy (just a singlet) due in January!  Glad the morning sickness has passed, hopefully it's just a (brief) bad patch right now and you'll get back to feeling better quickly.


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone. Well I am 18 weeks today with TWIN GIRLS!!!!   Still doing well and counting down the day to delivery. C section planned for 3/17/11
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I think we had some ladies who were planning on starting at Shady Grove this month?



Completely AWESOME! 
My wife was just asking about you yesterday. She will be thrilled to hear your progress and that things are going so well.
Keep us updated!


----------



## 3labs

Congrats!  How exciting!  They will probably be the best of friends.  

We are starting this month  Dr. McKeeby is my doctor too, and I really like him.  I am super excited.


----------



## Sun_Shine

*Somethings to remeber*

Hello All,

I had three IUI cycles with SG the first one didn't work at all; the second was a miscarriage, the third success.  I'm due Jan. 17th.  Dr. Kiperstock was my doctor and I loved him.  The staffs at Annapolis are great!  I had a lot of follicles so I had to have a sono and blood taken every other day so I had to drive to Annapolis every other day, this was not my favorite part it cost me a boat load in gas and I was on the road at 5 am so I can get to work at a decent time.  

I wanted to share my story because I know it is hard and I know the expense can be overwhelming.  So I did so research and found some loop holes to help ease some of the financial burden.  TAXES!  Uncle Sam will reimburse you for certain expenses here is what I discovered.     

1. File separately whoever makes the least amount of money claims the medical expenses.  If it is a certain % of your income you get a certain % back. 

2. Remember to keep all receipts from medications all medications including pre-natal pills.

3. Keep track of your millage you can write this off as well 

If at the end of the year you feel you do not have all of your office visits written down or you are not sure just how much you have spend with SG you can send them an email via their website this is easier than trying to contact your financial counselor, I couldn't get my lady to return my calls!   
Financial Team Inquiry | Shady Grove Fertility

To some you may already know these things but they were a big help to me.  Good luck to all and I hope if you decide you use SG you are successful.


----------



## Mdcopswife

Hi everyone!!
Just an update. I am 22 weeks and the girls are doing great. 15 more weeks till my c-section.   They are moving so much now. 
3labs how are you doing? 
Pushrod- thanks for thinking of me? Ready to try for #2 yet?
Pelers- Good luck to you. jan will be here before you know it.


----------



## 3labs

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Just an update. I am 22 weeks and the girls are doing great. 15 more weeks till my c-section.   They are moving so much now.
> 3labs how are you doing?
> Pushrod- thanks for thinking of me? Ready to try for #2 yet?
> Pelers- Good luck to you. jan will be here before you know it.



Glad to here everything is going well!  I had two IUIs done on the 20th and 21st.  I go in on Monday for my pregnancy test.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pelers

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Just an update. I am 22 weeks and the girls are doing great. 15 more weeks till my c-section.   They are moving so much now.
> 3labs how are you doing?
> Pushrod- thanks for thinking of me? Ready to try for #2 yet?
> Pelers- Good luck to you. jan will be here before you know it.



Thanks   I'm definitely looking forward to it!


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> Hi everyone!!
> Just an update. I am 22 weeks and the girls are doing great. 15 more weeks till my c-section.   They are moving so much now.
> 3labs how are you doing?
> Pushrod- thanks for thinking of me? Ready to try for #2 yet?
> Pelers- Good luck to you. jan will be here before you know it.



I am so glad everything is going well for you. 
We all need to have a somd.com/ SGFC meet and greet with the little ones once they are all here.
Our son is a handful right now, but a very enjoyable handful. So I think that will be it for us.


----------



## 3labs

No luck this month  Starting another cycle, and trying Clomid this time to increase our chances.


----------



## Pushrod

3labs said:


> No luck this month  Starting another cycle, and trying Clomid this time to increase our chances.



We went through several cycles before my wife got pregnant. It will happen.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

Pushrod said:


> I am so glad everything is going well for you.
> We all need to have a somd.com/ SGFC meet and greet with the little ones once they are all here.
> Our son is a handful right now, but a very enjoyable handful. So I think that will be it for us.



Our son, now almost 21 months, is quite the handful as well.  But we couldn't love him any more than we do.  Despite all his little tantrums and lack of listening, he's still our little angel and we're so thankful to have him.  Like you, we may only have one baby but we're ok with that.  



3labs said:


> No luck this month  Starting another cycle, and trying Clomid this time to increase our chances.



Sometimes it just takes time.  Keep your head up, as hard as it can be at times.  Sending many positive thoughts your way and hoping 2011 blesses you with a bundle of joy!


----------



## 3labs

Thanks everyone!  I go back next week for round two, but hopefully I will have 2 eggs this time  I'll KUP!


----------



## pelers

3labs said:


> Thanks everyone!  I go back next week for round two, but hopefully I will have 2 eggs this time  I'll KUP!



  Good luck!


----------



## Mdcopswife

3labs- It took me 3 cycles before we got pregnant with our twin girls.  Have faith, it will happen.

I have actually 49 more days till D-day.  I cant believe the time is almost here.


----------



## 3labs

Wow, it is coming quick!  We are working on round 4....  Hoping the fourth time is a charm


----------



## Bride2Be

Finally done with all the pre-screening!  We will most def. have to do the IVF, I am still reading through all the papers trying to wrap my mind around it all. Just got the biggest box of needles and other medications in the other day and I think it made my husband more nervous then me!  Not too excited to start that part.  But, if everything goes on track I think we will be able to start our first try next month!  Fingers Crossed!


----------



## daylily

Bride2Be said:


> Finally done with all the pre-screening!  We will most def. have to do the IVF, I am still reading through all the papers trying to wrap my mind around it all. Just got the biggest box of needles and other medications in the other day and I think it made my husband more nervous then me!  Not too excited to start that part.  But, if everything goes on track I think we will be able to start our first try next month!  Fingers Crossed!



Good luck!  The needles aren't so bad.  Well.....until the "trigger shot" at the end, that one's a bit on the HUGE side but it's all worth it in the end.  When my husband saw all those needles, his face got a little pale too.    But once he saw it wasn't so bad for me, he relaxed about it.  My son will be 2 in March.  I thank SGF for our miracle every day.  Best of luck!


----------



## daylily

Mdcopswife said:


> 3labs- It took me 3 cycles before we got pregnant with our twin girls.  Have faith, it will happen.
> 
> I have actually 49 more days till D-day.  I cant believe the time is almost here.



        Wow, they'll be here before you know it!  Congrats again (I was posting as CalvertNewbie before but now that I've been here 3+ years, I decided to change my user name and retire CN, lol)!



3labs said:


> Wow, it is coming quick!  We are working on round 4....  Hoping the fourth time is a charm



Good luck!  I know people who have had to go through this numerous times before it worked for them.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you that this is your time!


----------



## 3labs

Thanks, I hope so.  Also, yikes, I didn't mean to put that smiley!  It was supposed to be just a smiley face.  Good luck to you too!


----------



## Mdcopswife

Bride2Be said:


> Finally done with all the pre-screening!  We will most def. have to do the IVF, I am still reading through all the papers trying to wrap my mind around it all. Just got the biggest box of needles and other medications in the other day and I think it made my husband more nervous then me!  Not too excited to start that part.  But, if everything goes on track I think we will be able to start our first try next month!  Fingers Crossed!



Good luck Bride!!!!  I remember getting so excited when my needles arrived. Sad isnt it lol.


----------



## Mdcopswife

My girls will be here in 17 days!!! My csection is March 18th. I am so excited and cant wait!


----------



## PrepH4U

Mdcopswife said:


> My girls will be here in 17 days!!! My csection is March 18th. I am so excited and cant wait!



 The final countdown begins! I bet for you the time will drag until the 18th.


----------



## Pushrod

Mdcopswife said:


> My girls will be here in 17 days!!! My csection is March 18th. I am so excited and cant wait!



It will be here before you know it. 
I can't believe how much time has passed already since my boy came into this world. He's 9 months old and getting ready to walk on his own. He's going to be off to college before I can blink an eye.


----------



## daylily

Mdcopswife said:


> My girls will be here in 17 days!!! My csection is March 18th. I am so excited and cant wait!



Congrats, congrats, congrats!    

I had a c-section done and recovered very quickly.  By the time they took the staples out a week later, I had lost almost all the baby weight (30 of the 35 lbs I had gained).  Keep us posted!



Pushrod said:


> It will be here before you know it.
> I can't believe how much time has passed already since my boy came into this world. He's 9 months old and getting ready to walk on his own. He's going to be off to college before I can blink an eye.



I know what you mean.  My little man will be 2 in a week!  It's just flying by way too fast.  Although I love seeing him become so much more independent and we're having so much fun now that he can do more, I sometimes think back to when he was just a little baby and feel a little sad.  Then I remember all those nights of getting 2-3 hours of sleep and I get over it.


----------



## Bride2Be

Mdcopswife said:


> My girls will be here in 17 days!!! My csection is March 18th. I am so excited and cant wait!



That is so exciting!  Congrats!


----------



## Pushrod

daylily said:


> Congrats, congrats, congrats!
> 
> I had a c-section done and recovered very quickly.  By the time they took the staples out a week later, I had lost almost all the baby weight (30 of the 35 lbs I had gained).  Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  My little man will be 2 in a week!  It's just flying by way too fast.  Although *I love seeing him become so much more independent *and we're having so much fun now that he can do more, I sometimes think back to when he was just a little baby and feel a little sad.  Then I remember all those nights of getting 2-3 hours of sleep and I get over it.



I'm actually looking forward to when he can go on walks with us and actually do the walking. He's already mobile enough now with his 'scrawling' and standing that by the time he is walking he will have already gotten into all the trouble he could possibly get into by being mobile. What worries me is when he learns to operate door knobs.


----------



## animalluvr4life

Pushrod said:


> I'm actually looking forward to when he can go on walks with us and actually do the walking. He's already mobile enough now with his 'scrawling' and standing that by the time he is walking he will have already gotten into all the trouble he could possibly get into by being mobile. What worries me is when he learns to operate door knobs.



that is when you put a deadbolt on the front door and backdoor that is kind of out of his reach so you can keep it locked at all times and not worry about him getting out when you aren't looking once he figures out how to work the door knobs.


----------



## daylily

Pushrod said:


> I'm actually looking forward to when he can go on walks with us and actually do the walking. He's already mobile enough now with his 'scrawling' and standing that by the time he is walking he will have already gotten into all the trouble he could possibly get into by being mobile. What worries me is when he learns to operate door knobs.



We have double locks on all our doors because it takes a second for a child to "escape".  Give yourself peace of mind and do the same.  The locks we installed about a year ago are at the top of the doors, out of our son's reach.  Let me share a little story.  

We spent this past Thanksgiving at an un-childproofed house.  Hubby, our nephew (16yrs old) and I were chatting while my son played.  Everyone else was still in the dining room, out of view.  I told them I was going to the bathroom and to watch our son.  I was in there 2 minutes.  I came out and asked where he was.  They thought he went into the dining room.  I quickly looked and he wasn't there.  We looked outside and there he was.  Thank God they have a huge yard and he was nowhere near the street.  But the point is.......a million things could've happened.  I was pissed at my hubby but moreso just so thankful my son was unharmed (luckily).  I know there is no substitute for supervision but these double locks give me peace of mind for many reasons.


----------



## libertytyranny

Mdcopswife said:


> My girls will be here in 17 days!!! My csection is March 18th. I am so excited and cant wait!



by now there should be two new babies  hope it all went well


----------



## Pushrod

libertytyranny said:


> by now there should be two new babies  hope it all went well



Good catch! So how is our new mother and the twins?


----------



## watercolor

Has anyone ever gone to them for secondary infertility? Just checking to see how well they work with this.


----------



## crazykitty

Have you gone to them yet?  I am going to be going in the next month for the same thing.  




watercolor said:


> Has anyone ever gone to them for secondary infertility? Just checking to see how well they work with this.


----------



## watercolor

crazykitty said:


> Have you gone to them yet?  I am going to be going in the next month for the same thing.




We are actually going to be starting the process of everything in December. So that we have 2012 to work on everything.


----------



## daylily

watercolor said:


> We are actually going to be starting the process of everything in December. So that we have 2012 to work on everything.



Not sure where you live, or if this helps, but I got an email from SGF a few weeks ago that they now have a full service location somewhere in Waldorf.  If you're in Charles or SMC, it would be more convenient than making the drive up to Annapolis a million times.


----------



## crazykitty

Have you went for your cousultation yet?  We just went last week and will have to do a couple of months of testing and will then start treatment hopefully in July.  They were very nice and we are seeing Dr Mottla.  Hopefully everything will go well.  Good luck to you!



watercolor said:


> We are actually going to be starting the process of everything in December. So that we have 2012 to work on everything.


----------



## flyingdog

crazykitty said:


> Have you went for your cousultation yet?  We just went last week and will have to do a couple of months of testing and will then start treatment hopefully in July.  They were very nice and we are seeing Dr Mottla.  Hopefully everything will go well.  Good luck to you!



Mottla is awesome.  Our daughter is through SGFC (and a blessing from above...) Feel free to PM me if you have any questions; the process can be a bit overwhelming but the end result is so worth it!


----------



## crazykitty

flyingdog said:


> Mottla is awesome.  Our daughter is through SGFC (and a blessing from above...) Feel free to PM me if you have any questions; the process can be a bit overwhelming but the end result is so worth it!



Thanks!  Dr Mottla said he was very optimistic for us and wants us to do the IUI so hopefully it will go well.


----------

